# Karen Traviss' Star Wars Books



## LoneRider (Aug 19, 2010)

I've recently read through Karen Traviss' Republic and Imperial Commando series and as a military man and a student of military history they struck a chord with me. 

I can definitely see her background with the British Territorial Army and Royal Navy really stands out in the language of the troops (i.e. referring to infantry soldiers as 'squaddies'). It almost sounds like memoirs of British soldiers I've read over the years (notably Chris Ryan's _The One That Got Away, _Andy McNab's _Immediate Action_ and _Bravo Two Zero,_ Dan Mills' _Sniper One_, Michael Kennedy's _Soldier I_, and Adam Ballinger's _The Quiet Soldier: On Selection with 21 SAS_) in terms of content, military subject matter, and even the various organizations. 

I found the soldier and the military historian in me unexpectedly enjoyed the book series as well as the Star Wars fan in me.


----------

